# Whirlyball Meet and Greet



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Mark:

It was nice to meet you last night and welcome to the site. You will have a great time. 

Paul:

Could you bring me a couple extra trackball raquets next time. I was wondering why I couldn't aim it right :lol: 

John


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Welcome to the site Mark. 
Neal, I noticed you complained about my alledged cherry picking. Even thought you can prove nothing, I did manage to get a "hat trick" durring one of the games, so I guess it paid off.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Neal, I noticed you complained about my alledged cherry picking. Even thought you can prove nothing


Wait til the pics come out......I have a feeling they will show you sitting in a car, parked comfortably in front of a goal of the same color.   

Neal


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neal said:


> Wait til the pics come out......


Your edited pics will prove nothing. You will prob even doctor them up so I'm wearing some Bruno Magli shoes too...


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

OK, photos loaded in gallery. One of you puter wizzards will have to post them in here though :lol: 

should be titled whirlyball1,2,3,6,7 & 8 
Plus DSCF0004 and DSC0005


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)




----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm in for the next one... That was a riot!!! Hopefully I can figure out how to shoot that stupid ball!! Man that was frustrating!!!


Checks in the mail, neal!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks for posting the pics Frank......Boy if you panned slightly right in the last pic, I'll bet there's a net right in front of CPKrause :lol: 

Neal


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

No problem with the pictures Neal. Glad to help! The score or scores seem to be unimportant here.  With talk of the brutal play. Was this just a chance to settle up some QDM or CR differences?  Maybe a cooler guard might be needed at the next outing!


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll come guard the cooler!!!!!!


----------

